# Qlt race oder stage?



## RockCubeRider (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo leute steh immer noch zwischen der wahl qlt race 4.0 oder stage 4.0...

zunächst klar stage = besser aber bis wv federweg könnte man es forn aufrüsten?

oder sogar vorn und hinten mehr federweg?

naja und über haupt noch mal die vor und nachteile würd ich sehr gern erfahren...

weiß jmd wie viel das stage in 20" wiegt?

gruß tom


----------



## donprogrammo (13. Februar 2011)

Hinten kannst du den Federweg garnicht aufrüsten, und auch vorne sollte man das bei keinem Bike, denn dadurch verändert sich die Geometrie, die Front geht nach oben, der Lenkwinkel wird flacher. Das Tretlager, und der Schwerpunkt gehen nach oben.
-> lass es

Vorteil Stage gegenüber QLT: mehr Federweg = mehr traktion, mehr Komfort, mehr Spaß, obwohl es meiner Meinung anch weniger wippt -> kein Nachteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrWi (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn QLT-Race dann mindestens das 5er. Das QLT Race 4 hat den Rahmen aus 2009. Der ist nicht sehr Antriebsneutral.
Ansonsten ist das Race abgesehen vom kürzeren Federweg sehr gut. 
Im Marathontest der Bike 2010 lag es bezüglich Hinterbaufederung und Steifigkeit vor Cube und Canyon. Lediglich wegen des höheren Gewichts lag es auf Platz zwei.


----------



## RockCubeRider (14. Februar 2011)

ok ich werde nun das stage 4.0 nehmen 100 mehr gehen ja noch 

hab mich schon gewundert das das qlt race nen andern als die anderen haben sieht ja eigentlich geiler aus wie ich finde aber....wie wär das denn dann wenn etwas am rahmen kaputt geht kriegt man denn den neuen auf garatie oder wie?

und noch was hatt hier im raum berlin ein stage 4.0 oder besser mals zur probefahrt? größe 20" oder 18"?

freu mich auf antworten


----------

